# What a mission....



## Viper_SA (16/3/15)

So.... Today I decided to try and find some PG in the Vaal Triangle. Went to 3 different Dischem's ( Vaal Mall, President Square and Three Rivers), two Clicks' Pharmacies and all 3 of the local pharmacies in town. Got looked at as if I was a druggy trying to score a hit. NO ONE knew what the hell I was talking about. At the "elite" pharmacy in Sasolburg there was the usual Afrikaner omie in his khakis just hanging on the counter, talking sh...t and not really doing business. He schemed it was a good idea to interfere with my inquiry and reckoned me "THAT IS A CHEMICAL USED BY FACTORIES". I politely told him that he was thinking of diethylene glycol, which we also use as an anti-freeze in our big chiller units. He remained adamant and I ignored it. Then, the pharmacist didn't know what a tincture was when I explained that pharmacists use PG to make tinctures..... 
I kept getting answers in English, even though I spoke Afrikaans and they spoke Afrikaans among themselves. I guess if you have earrings and you're a "druggie" you have to be English   

Eventually even the pharmacist told me that they sell medicine, not chemicals. I "tried" to be polite and point out that ALL medicines are in fact, chemicals. Needless to say, I will never try to buy PG in the Vaal again! 

Hats off to our vendors on here who had to go through all this hassle to get the stuff we need to make our happy clouds

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (16/3/15)

Most chemists dont actually have PG on the shelf. Sometimes in the back or they have to order it for you. 
They do have VG though on the shelf. 

You can get 250ml bottles of PG and VG from SkyBlue vaping. I think they are about R32 each
Thats where I bought mine and I use my PG and VG to dilute some juices from 18mg down to 9mg without much loss in flavour on the higher powered gear. Works very well and basically halves the price of the juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (16/3/15)

Lucky here in the States they use PG at the dairy farms so i am sorted for that


----------



## Viper_SA (16/3/15)

Just saw that Sky blue have the small starter kits in stock again. Order in..... Thanks for the heads up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waltervh (16/3/15)

I use pg in some high end cooling systems but I rather get from SkyBlue. I only want to use the best product possible and its very well priced. No need to shop around on that.


----------



## free3dom (16/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Just saw that Sky blue have the small starter kits in stock again. Order in..... Thanks for the heads up



Ooo, and you will be getting "The Box" with that....wonderful vape mail you have coming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (17/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> So.... Today I decided to try and find some PG in the Vaal Triangle. Went to 3 different Dischem's ( Vaal Mall, President Square and Three Rivers), two Clicks' Pharmacies and all 3 of the local pharmacies in town. Got looked at as if I was a druggy trying to score a hit. NO ONE knew what the hell I was talking about. At the "elite" pharmacy in Sasolburg there was the usual Afrikaner omie in his khakis just hanging on the counter, talking sh...t and not really doing business. He schemed it was a good idea to interfere with my inquiry and reckoned me "THAT IS A CHEMICAL USED BY FACTORIES". I politely told him that he was thinking of diethylene glycol, which we also use as an anti-freeze in our big chiller units. He remained adamant and I ignored it. Then, the pharmacist didn't know what a tincture was when I explained that pharmacists use PG to make tinctures.....
> I kept getting answers in English, even though I spoke Afrikaans and they spoke Afrikaans among themselves. I guess if you have earrings and you're a "druggie" you have to be English
> 
> Eventually even the pharmacist told me that they sell medicine, not chemicals. I "tried" to be polite and point out that ALL medicines are in fact, chemicals. Needless to say, I will never try to buy PG in the Vaal again!
> ...



Hahahaha this is so funny, shaim. Around here we can just go to Dischem and get some PG if we want to.


----------



## Viper_SA (17/3/15)

@annemarievdh is that the Dischem at Princess Crossing?


----------



## annemarievdh (17/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> @annemarievdh is that the Dischem at Princess Crossing?



Presedent Hyper


----------



## Viper_SA (17/3/15)

Will pop by there next time I'm on my way to Mudersdrift perhaps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

